
Ask HN: Do You Play an Instrument? - gravy
For how long? Do you practice often?
======
jessehorne
I used to play the Violin in school. I learned how to play the drums a little
bit when I had a punk rock phase. I tried to build a banjo at one point. It
worked...sorta! I bought a guitar and have been trying to learn how to play
it, as well. My favorite instrument is the ukulele because I used one when
writing the only song I ever tried to record...which sounded a lot better when
we were singing it versus what it sounded like listening to it a year later.

------
CyberFonic
I presume you mean "musical" instruments.

Yes, keyboards, violin, saxophone, etc. Have been playing since my teens. Over
the years I have been practising less and less - which is a pity. Only get an
hour or so per week. Used to be that much almost daily.

------
chriselles
Electric guitar(Fender Telecaster clone of the Police’s Andy Summers).

I’m terrible, but Fender Play makes me slightly less terrible.

